# Wooden roses



## Stacyspy (Apr 28, 2015)

I kinda fell in love with these, and actually used them in my wedding bouquet...I have people ask me about them all the time, so I've been making corsages for proms and Mother's day.


----------



## Obsidian (Apr 28, 2015)

Those are pretty, I really like the peachy ones.


----------



## lillybella (Apr 28, 2015)

stacy are these Aroma Buds? I love these but Nature's Garden doesn't sell them anymore.


----------



## Stacyspy (May 4, 2015)

lillybella said:


> stacy are these Aroma Buds? I love these but Nature's Garden doesn't sell them anymore.



They are similar to Aroma buds. The don't come scented, and I let each person pick their scent.


----------

